# New lot of bottles



## yacorie (Jan 4, 2019)

Part of a batch of bottles that I couldn't turn down - about .40 each.  

I've been looking up a bunch of these but some of them are hard to find any information on whatsoever.

Pictures are Left to right. This is what is embossed on one side of the bottle.

Picture 1:

Frank Spetrino 1846 Main St Bridgeport Conn, James Mahan & CO East Brookfield Mass, JF Hennesey 187 Main St Willimantic CT, John Gaddes River Point RI, The Connecticut Breweries Bridgeport Conn, Jean Horning & CO Danbury CT

Picture 2:

Consumers Brewery Bottling Dept New York, The Stroh Brewery of Detroit Mich, WH Parks Hotel Windsor Spencer MASS, Springfield Breweries Springfield Mass, Hoster Columbus ABCO, Menominee River Brewing CO Beer Meriominee MICH

Picture 3:

Picke's Beverages Danielson Conn, Star Soda Works 176 Washington St New Britain Conn, Arcade Bott wks Arcade NY, Simpson Spring CO So Easton, NH Spring Water CO The Weirs NH, J Gahm & Son Boston.

Picture 4:

Eagle Brewing Company Waterbury, Simpson Spring Co So. Easton, Darby Beverages Manchester NH.


----------



## yacorie (Jan 4, 2019)

More pictures. The last pictures are two green bottles. One looks to have an interwined "SP" and the other is a Very heavey and thick bottle - I think its actually dark green. I photo'd the bottom because it has that little nipple piece.

Picture 1:

State Street Wine 290 State St 119 Commerce St Boston, Inia Wharf Brewing CO Brooklyn 08, Hyannis Well Spring J.L. Panesis & CO Hyannis MASS (3 of these)

Picture 2:

Empire Bottling Works Bristol RI, American Dry Beverages Boston MASS, A large version of the Hyannis Well Spring bottle from Picture 1

Picture 3:

FE Sherry & CO 55 Blake St Lynn MASS, Mill Shire Dry Gin, Gordons Dry Gin

Picture 4:

Veronica Medicine Spring water, Bottle Remains the property of H.B. Kirk & CO NY, Bellaire BR'G CO. Bellaire. O., Excelsior Mustard Mills New York

Picture 5:

Squeeze, JB Herbert & Sons Southbridge Mass National Beverages, Taters, 1872 Doyles Hop Bitters

Picture 6: 

SP - a nice green color, super heavy dark green and the bottom


----------



## yacorie (Jan 4, 2019)

Some of the ACLs in the lot


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 4, 2019)

Holy cow! All that!? Wow! Great score!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 4, 2019)

That's some nice stuff and a great price!  I'm really curious about that Tower Root Beer, never seen a quart ACL shaped like that before.  Does it have a date code?  Looks like it might be quite an early one.  Some great graphics on some of the others as well, especially that Lafayette!  I wish I could find a score like that.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice group!  I think I know where you got them ;-)  If you're planning to sell I would definitely be interested in the Empire Bottling Works from Bristol.


----------



## yacorie (Jan 5, 2019)

@CanadianBottles

I'm not the right guy for asking dates and what not.  Here are some additional pictures of the bottle in question.  Some of the ACL is worn off - but this is a bottle from the Prospect Hill Bottling Company in Charleston Massachusetts.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 5, 2019)

I can't tell which way up that date code is facing.  It's either 1936 or 1939 as far as I can tell.  If the former, that's a very early ACL!


----------



## yacorie (Jan 5, 2019)

I oriented the picture so you could read the bottom number.  I assume that’s correct based on the 2, which would otherwise be upside down.  In the picture the front of the bottle is the top of picture.

does that make sense?

from searching online similar looking bottles are said to be from the 50s but the bottom marks are totally different.

i have no clue


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 5, 2019)

40 cents each? Some seller must have been in a hurry to get rid of them. Their loss is your gain!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 5, 2019)

Yeah I was thinking it was probably 1939 but that 9 sure looks like an upside down 5 in the photo.  Still, any ACL from the 30s is pretty early.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 6, 2019)

Crazy bargains!


----------



## yacorie (Jan 9, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah I was thinking it was probably 1939 but that 9 sure looks like an upside down 5 in the photo.  Still, any ACL from the 30s is pretty early.



I've been looking at this again because it was suggested to me that the bottle was from the 50s or 60s.  The Illinois Glass single digit date code changed to 2 digits (for the most part) in the 40s so that doesn't seem right to me.  In addition, this bottle is embossed around the bottom with prospect hill and the town/state.  All of the examples I've seen from the 50s and 60s are not embossed.


----------



## BF109 (Jan 9, 2019)

You made out like a bandit with that deal!  Nice bottles!


----------



## Len (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi Yacorie,

I just came across a J B Herbert & Sons National Beverages just like yours in pic 5.  V. nice embossment, dated 1947. If you still have it what was yours dated and what approx. value would you put on it?? Thanks. --Len


----------



## Csa (Feb 4, 2021)

Looks like the pic is upside down to me. Plant code is 5 date code is 6, so 1936. 
The mold number reads the other way,  but seems like the OI mark is a 5 OI 6 to me. Nice bottles.  Seems like you got all that for < $50, pretty great haul.


----------

